# Alleged Glock AR15



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone else disappointed that it has a manual safety?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I got an email about that this morning. Interested to see them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Alleged pics are floating around. Kind of a let down. From the pics, it looks like a run of the mill AR with Glock on the side. Do something new FFS.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

They are trying to get some of that AR money. Their pistol line is getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

There is only so many ways to design an AR. If I recall this is their submission for UK military contract. Why wouldn't you want a manual safety on a firearm that isn't stored in places like a pistol? AKA a holster. Not having a manual safety on an AR is asking for problems especially when you are in kit. Also what are you expecting to be new? The AR system is a proven platform. Reason why Glock submitted this is probably due to their contract that already exist with the UK and their pistols. It's nothing different than what SIG has done with the US Army with the M17 and the XM5/XM250.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> There is only so many ways to design an AR. If I recall this is their submission for UK military contract. Why wouldn't you want a manual safety on a firearm that isn't stored in places like a pistol? AKA a holster. Not having a manual safety on an AR is asking for problems especially when you are in kit. Also what are you expecting to be new? The AR system is a proven platform. Reason why Glock submitted this is probably due to their contract that already exist with the UK and their pistols. It's nothing different than what SIG has done with the US Army with the M17 and the XM5/XM250.


Just tired of everyone jumping on the AR bandwagon with nothing new and now the fan boys are going to come out of the woodwork. If you can't pick up on satire regarding the trigger, then I wouldn't read many of my posts. I tend to be heavy on sarcasm.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Just tired of everyone jumping on the AR bandwagon with nothing new and now the fan boys are going to come out of the woodwork. If you can't pick up on satire regarding the trigger, then I wouldn't read many of my posts. I tend to be heavy on sarcasm.


Should have thrown in something about brick shaped, utilitarian, crappy triggers, no ergonomics.......Tighten up man. Throw some zest in that sarcasm.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Should have thrown in something about brick shaped, utilitarian, crappy triggers, no ergonomics.......Tighten up man. Throw some zest in that sarcasm.


Honestly, that fact that it looks like and AR is disappointing for Glock. Kinda expect something blocky like a FN 2000 from them.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Little late to the game aren't they?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Little late to the game aren't they?


Nah, AR sales are still doing well and all the Glock lovers will skip a truck payment to buy one. That way they're matchy matchy when they go full "kit".


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Just tired of everyone jumping on the AR bandwagon with nothing new and now the fan boys are going to come out of the woodwork. If you can't pick up on satire regarding the trigger, then I wouldn't read many of my posts. I tend to be heavy on sarcasm.


I have had a rough week. So satire has been going right over my head. In regards to them "jumping on the bandwagon" they already have a contract with the UK for their pistols. Since the UK is trying to find a new service rifle they would be dumb not to try and compete for this contract. More money for Glock.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I have had a rough week. So satire has been going right over my head. In regards to them "jumping on the bandwagon" they already have a contract with the UK for their pistols. Since the UK is trying to find a new service rifle they would be dumb not to try and compete for this contract. More money for Glock.


I get that, but the gun world acting like something revolutionary is coming to the market by way of a Glock branded AR is ridiculous.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> I get that, but the gun world acting like something revolutionary is coming to the market by way of a Glock branded AR is ridiculous.


Yeah I agree. Glock fan boys will be all over when you have IWI, SOLGW, LMT, BCM, Noveske, etc to cover all price ranges.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Nah, AR sales are still doing well and all the Glock lovers will skip a truck payment to buy one. That way they're matchy matchy when they go full "kit".


Listen here, I pay cash for my vehicles so I am gonna get two.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Listen here, I pay cash for my vehicles so I am gonna get two.....


They'll look good in your Tesla, hippie.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> They'll look good in your Tesla, hippie.


Mounted in dedicated racks, take pictures and post.
Greenies heads will explode.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Mounted in dedicated racks, take pictures and post.
> Greenies heads will explode.


I'm pricing out generators to put in the trunk. It is gonna be a DIY hybrid with AR Glock overhead mounts. Everybody can suck it! Haha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put a Libertarian sticker on there so you'll evenly piss off both sides.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Put a Libertarian sticker on there so you'll evenly piss off both sides.


Literally the only productive result of voting libertarian.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> Literally the only productive result of voting libertarian.
> 
> View attachment 1096015


2024 is our year.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Dave Smith all the way.


----------

